# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Knochenszinti, Röntgen und jetzt CT

## meka81

Hallo,
bei "erster Rat" habe ich schon unsere bishere Geschichte dargestellt.
Nach zwei Wochen gibt es eigentlich immer noch nichts Neues. Nachdem beim Knochenszinit am Darmbein etwas Auffälliges war, wurde dann gleich nochmals am Donnerstag diese Stelle geröntgt. Heute früh bekamen wir dann die Nachricht, dass wieder nichts genaues festgestellt werden konnte, man müsse nächsten Mittwoch nochmals ein CT machen.
Diese Warterei nervt! Wieso kann man nicht gleich ein CT machen? Und warum wird von den Ärzten nicht erwähnt, dass man auch noch ein PET-CT machen kann?? Ich weiß, dass man solch eine Untersuchung in Ulm durchführen lassen kann. Kann mir jemand sagen wir dort die Wartezeiten sind? 
LG

----------


## HorstK

> Ich weiß, dass man solch eine Untersuchung in Ulm durchführen lassen kann. Kann mir jemand sagen wir dort die Wartezeiten sind?


Schau mal hier rein: http://www.uni-ulm.de/klinik/radklinik/rad3/index.htm 
und erkundige Dich, wenn Du möchtest, hier nach Wartezeiten und mehr: Sekretariat Frau Petra Orth
Telefon: 0731 / 500-61301

Gruß, Horst

----------


## meka81

Heute haben wir nun endlich das Ergebnis bekommen: Es ist keine Metastase, sondern ein "angeborenes Anhängsel", also harmlos. Uns fällt natürlich ein riesig großer Stein vom Herzen! 
Am 08.07. hat mein Paps nun seinen OP-Termin. Sein Urologe, Hausarzt und noch ein befreundeter Pathologe haben uns zu diesem Schritt geraten, auch mein Papa möchte keinen anderen Weg gehen. Ich drücke meinem Paps die Daumen, dass alles gut geht, ich weiß, dass dieser hohe PSA-Fall ein absoluter Grenzfall ist!
LG Meike

----------


## meka81

Hallo,
heute möchte ich mich nochmals melden. Mein Papa wurde am 08.07. operiert, es konnte nervenschonend operiert werden und jetzt ist er schon wieder zu Hause. Der Befund vom Arzt lautat "Sie sind krebsfrei"! Ich möchte hier allen Hoffnung machen, die auch so einen hohen PSA-Wert wie mein Papa haben, bitte immer an das Gute glauben! Die Ärzte können sich selbst nicht erklären, wie so ein hoher Wert von 32 zustande kommt! 
Operiert wurde in Bad Mergentheim vom neuen Chefarzt Dr. Straub, dem wir wirklich sehr dankbar sind!

Diagnose: Lokal begrenztes Prostatakarzinom im Stad. pT2c, pNO (O/13) MO, GIIb, RO, VO, LO Pn1; Gleason Score 4+3=7b (C61).
Pelvine Staging-Lymphadenektomie und radikale retropubische Prostatavesikulektomie mit Neuroprotektion bds.

Jetzt hat er noch Cialis 20mg verschrieben bekommen - frühzeitiges Schwellkörpertraining nach nerverhaltender radikaler Prostataektomie.

Der postoperative Verlauf war völlig komplikationslos. Entfernung des DK am 3. postop. Tag, nachdem zuvor ein Zystogramm und Miktionszysturethrogramm unauffällig waren. Nach Katheterentfernung besteht keine Harninkontinenz. Der Pat. ist quasi trocken. Vorlagen benötigt er keine. Im geführten Miktionsprotokoll zeigen sich Miktionsmengen bis 260 ml.

----------

